# Double filtering



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

I think I am going to double filter my 10 gallon as I realized my tank water is stinky even though all of the water tests are in line. What else could have caused the stinky water, and is it dangerous for my fish? Should I put another filter in?


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Hmmm... Do a water change. If you want to get more fish then you should double filter. Just so you know don't get another 10 gallon filter. Buy a 20 gallon one.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Not knowing what's in the tank, a bag of carbon may rid the tank of it's smell. Doing a water change is a good idea too.

Would be good to know why your tanks stinks in the first place though.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

The list of fish I have is in my sig btw, I do very frequent water changes, and already have another 10 gallon filter from my old tank that I had for just about a month. Do I have to get a 20 gallon filter or can I just put the second 10 gallon (top fin power filter) in.
I'm not thinking of getting anymore fish, I just want these guys to be happy.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, you can have both filters but it will be harder to maintain. It's your choice. With a 20 gallon filter you will only have to change the filter cartridge once every three or four weeks, about once a month. You will have to buy it, though. I would use 2 filters if you already have another one. You'll have to change the filter cartridge two times a month, though. It's probably better to use two filters though


----------



## imp1979 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah double filtration is best, I always have done so. On my 75 gallon I have one Top Power Fin 60, and one Tetra Whisper EX70. Crystal clear water and far less frequent water changes. Probably once a month, I prefer to disturb the fishes environment as little as possible, amount of fish in my tank is no where near capacity, I never use foods that cloud the water.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, Thanks guys! And to avoid posting a new thread, I have 1 small question.
My kuhli loaches always hide in there hollow hiding spot. Lifting it up to clean it scares them very much, and I was wondering of it is really worth it to clean out the insides of it.


----------

